
Gartner: Apple should quit hardware business - amazedsaint
http://www.zdnet.com/gartner-apple-should-quit-hardware-business-3039284186/
======
jelled
Hardware is what Apple does best. When I use iOS it always feels half hearted.
Like it only exists because Apple needed something to run on their amazing
hardware. Never the other way around.

------
jacquesm
Analysts are people that pretend to know more about running companies than
those that do but at the same time for some reason seem to be stuck behind
desks writing articles, instead of running a successful company of their own.

------
amazedsaint
Just imagine - What if Apple followed this Gartner 'Advice' from 2006 :)

------
OGinparadise
If they were that smart they wouldn't advise others. There's a lot more money
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57575062-37/apples-cash-
ho...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57575062-37/apples-cash-hoard-could-
reach-$170-billion-by-years-end/) in doing it

